# Tageskarten für den Rhein bei Tolkammer



## Shimanonarr (11. August 2008)

Moin moin 

Da ich die möglichkeit hätte in Holland am Rhein zu fischen aber nicht weiß wie ich an eine tageskarte komme wollte ich hier einfach mal fragen. Ich weiß das man dort günstig in einen Verein eintreten kann, dass möchte ich aber dieses Jahr nicht mehr da wir ja schön fast September haben und es sich für mich nicht lohnen würde.
Schönmal im Vorraus vielen Dank

MfG Shimanonarr:vik:


----------



## Shimanonarr (13. August 2008)

*AW: Tageskarten für den Rhein bei Tolkammer*

Weiß ehrlich keiner wie man an so eine karte kommt???

MfG Shimanonarr:vik:


----------



## Ray90 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tageskarten für den Rhein bei Tolkammer*

is zwar bischen spät aba vieleicht hilfts dir jah ^^ in einem blumen / angelladen in lobith kannste so ein schein kaufen 5 euro tageskarte und 40 euro jahreskarte mach ich öfter ^^ hab gehört das geht auch beim postamt


----------



## Forellino (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tageskarten für den Rhein bei Tolkammer*

Hab heute erfahren dass das Stück Rhein um Lobith herum an irgendwen verpachtet wurde und dass der vispass allein dafür nicht ausreicht. weiss jemand mehr darüber? ;+


Gruß


----------



## derthomasgl (21. März 2009)

*AW: Tageskarten für den Rhein bei Tolkammer*



Forellino schrieb:


> Hab heute erfahren dass das Stück Rhein um Lobith herum an irgendwen verpachtet wurde und dass der vispass allein dafür nicht ausreicht. weiss jemand mehr darüber? ;+
> 
> 
> Gruß


 

Hi,
ja das stimmt. Vor genau 2 Jahren wurde ich und meine Angelnkollegen Nachts um 23 Uhr in Lobith am Rhein durch die Polizei kontrolliert. Wir haben Ärger bekommen, weil angeblich unsere Angelscheine die falschen waren(wir hatten die richtige Gewässerjahreskarte und Vispass dabei). Jeder von uns hat ein Platzverweis  und eine Geldstrafe von 75 Euro bekommen(die ich bis Heute nicht zahlen musste). Seit dem Ereignis war ich nie mehr in Holland angeln gewesen.

Gruß


----------

